# Anwendung einer Produktnorm (C-Norm)



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (29 März 2022)

Guten Tag,

ich habe eine Frage zur Anwendung einer C-Norm, auch Produktnorm genannt. Wo bzw. wie ist es geregelt, dass eine Produktnorm zu 100% angewendet werden muss, damit sie am Ende in der EG Konfomitätserklärung angegeben werden "darf"?
Was passiert, wenn eine Produktnorm zu 95% angewendet wird, die restlichen 5% aber durch eine Risikobeurteilung beurteilten äquivalenten technische Maßnahmen angewendet werden?
Heißt das konkret, dass die C-Norm bei einem Produkt anschließend nicht in der EG Konformitätserkärung auftauchen darf? Oder reicht es, dass die sämtlichen B-Normen, die angewendet werden, bei dem Produkt für die es eine Produktnorm gibt, gelistet werden?
Hintergrund der Frage ist, dass die Inhalte von Normen auf dem Stand der Technik basierten technischen Vorschläge bieten und "freiwillige Standards" sind.

Gruß Sicherheitsschwalbe


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2022)

Ich hab dazu neulich auf einer Schulung folgende Aussage erhalten:
"Normen spiegeln den Stand der Technik zum Zeitpunkt ihres Erscheinens wieder.
Gibt es Weiterentwicklungen, dann dürfen diese angewandt werden. Abweichungen müssen dokumentiert werden"

Ich würde in deinem Fall die Norm aufführen und die Abweichung und den Grund hierfür (sehr genau) dokumentieren.


----------



## stevenn (29 März 2022)

das kommt sehr auf die Abweichung an. ist es unwiderlegbar besser als es in der Norm steht, dann ok. geht es nur um ein Blatt Papier, das anders aussieht, dann ok. wenn aber eine "Besserung" nicht eindeutig "dokumentativ" niedergeschrieben werden kann, sehe ich es kritisch.
Nebenbei, Normen müssen nicht angewendet und angegeben werden. Ist halt eine Sache der Beweislastumkehr (bei harmonisierten normen) und des "Stand der Technik". Meistens ist ein wichtiger Grund,warum Normen angegeben werden sollen, dass der Kunde es fordert/erwartet.


----------



## Elektriko (29 März 2022)

Hallo, 
man muss mehr spezifisch sein, und ein bisschen mehr uber dieses 5% erzählen.... , dieses 5% könnte das wichtigste von der Norm sein, vielleicht das Gegenteil....
Auf jeden Fall die äquivalenten Maßnahmen erwähnen
Gruß


----------



## nilpferd (21 April 2022)

Die MRL verlangt nicht, dass in der Konformitätserklärung Normen aufgelistet werden, lediglich die eingehaltenen Richtlinien (NSP, EMV etc).
Man tut sich damit als Inverkehrbringer auch keinen Gefallen. Je mehr Normen man aufführt, desto fester kann man genagelt werden^^
Dass die 12100, 60204, 13849 etc. eingehalten werden müssen ergibt sich aus allen möglichen anzuwendenden Regeln, Gesetzen und DGVUs und wird meistens schon bei Auftragsvergabe festgehalten.

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## s_kraut (10 Juni 2022)

nilpferd schrieb:


> Die MRL verlangt nicht, dass in der Konformitätserklärung Normen aufgelistet werden, lediglich die eingehaltenen Richtlinien (NSP, EMV etc).
> Man tut sich damit als Inverkehrbringer auch keinen Gefallen. Je mehr Normen man aufführt, desto fester kann man genagelt werden^^
> Dass die 12100, 60204, 13849 etc. eingehalten werden müssen ergibt sich aus allen möglichen anzuwendenden Regeln, Gesetzen und DGVUs und wird meistens schon bei Auftragsvergabe festgehalten.
> 
> ...


Stimmt schon. Die Richtlinien sind es und das eigene Ermessen wie gut man sie mit dem Stand der Technik erfüllen kann.
Die harmonisierten Normen sind ohnehin als Mindestmaß einzuhalten.

Wenn es eine C-Norm gibt dann sollte sie schon gut eingehalten werden und jegliche Abweichung gut beleuchtet sein, warum es denn anders besser sei.


----------



## stevenn (13 Juni 2022)

nilpferd schrieb:


> Man tut sich damit als Inverkehrbringer auch keinen Gefallen. Je mehr Normen man aufführt, desto fester kann man genagelt werden^^


das sehe ich "leider" auch so.
Hat man eine Norm erwähnt, weiß der Gegenüber genau wo er nachschauen muss, ob alles eingehalten ist und kann sich durchhangeln. hat man keine Norm angegeben, müsste er erstmal schauen was gültig ist und mir nachweisen, dass ich mindestens dies oder jenes einhalten hätte müssen. (Beweislastumkehr hin oder her).Wenn ich eine Norm angebe, ist es eine Leichtigkeit für den Gegenüber mögliche Fehler aufzudecken.
ich arbeite wenig/so gut wie gar nicht mit C-Normen, bei den B-Normen ist es schon teilweise schwierig wirklich alles zu hundertprozent einzuhalten.


----------

